# Potters Manor/Steep Park



## mookster (Feb 14, 2012)

This was posted on another forum yesterday:



> Hello all. This is just a friendly notice to say that we have bought this house. We're not knocking it down, we're going to try and renovate it. We'd really appreciate it if people would stop visiting now. I know on the whole urbexers don't do any damage, but sadly a lot of others do, as it's in a terrible state now compared to a year ago, and it's hard to tell who is who. There are builders living on site, and there will be dogs, CCTV and security from now on. Anyway, I'm sure that now it's a private house, you will all respect that. Thanks a lot.



I'm glad someone has been brave enough to take on the mammoth project.


----------



## klempner69 (Feb 14, 2012)

About time too..good luck to them.


----------



## scribble (Feb 14, 2012)

Seems a perfectly reasonable request from someone who understands urbexing.


----------

